# flash isn't working in browser? Any1 confirm?



## neeraj (Oct 18, 2011)

I m using ics .5 and flash is only working in YouTube app. Other than that, no other browser.

It just show blue icon of no plugin at all.

Even having market problem with so many main apps ' device not supported

Any help from some and plz some1 upload his build.prop


----------



## alvihabib (Oct 24, 2011)

Works for me.

I'm on Alpha 0.5 too. Make sure you have flash installed from Android Market. The "ClassicNerd" ROM by leoisright was giving me problems with videos having these strange colorful static-y stuff, but CM9 Alpha 0.5 is clean.

Oh and just an fyi: the YouTube app doesn't use flash. Cheers.

alvihabib


----------



## jonohanson (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm also having issues with flash, if I use 4OD or BBC Iplayer in Opera its doesn't display, if I use stock browser it displays but plays very stuttery.

Would this be the HW accel. issue?


----------



## desiretouchpad (Sep 16, 2011)

i have problems with dolphin hd and skyfire browsers ,stock browser works ok ,the other 2 browsers the picture just goes black.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

flash plays here


----------



## xandrex87 (Jan 6, 2012)

Also problem here: I get the big arrow thing to activate it, but when I click it, it just goes straight to the end of the movie and continues to give a black screen. My browser even crashes and have to force close it. I'm on A0.5.

EDIT: the problem only occurs in Opera, stock browser works just fine


----------



## milkdud (Nov 15, 2011)

Weird... it was working for me on the first install. After a reboot, was getting that black screen.


----------



## cesar2010 (Oct 17, 2011)

arrow shoes then goes to end of movie quite annoying and huge issue if u ask me.


----------



## worm9111 (Oct 18, 2011)

Flash plays here, but very jerky, laggy.


----------



## jonohanson (Oct 18, 2011)

Now its changed to saying flash isn't installed, even though all the flash adverts still play??


----------



## scy1192 (Oct 12, 2011)

IIRC CM9 doesn't come with Flash preinstalled. Try downloading or updating from the latest version in the Market.

(JSYK: The YouTube app doesn't use Flash)


----------



## jonohanson (Oct 18, 2011)

scy1192 said:


> IIRC CM9 doesn't come with Flash preinstalled. Try downloading or updating from the latest version in the Market.
> 
> (JSYK: The YouTube app doesn't use Flash)


Just tried uninstalling flash, re-installing and still no joy, even the flash settings page will not load. On Opera it says its not installed, same with FF and stock browser tries to play then crashes


----------



## AndroidON (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm using alpha 0.6, and playing flash in stock browser with no problem.
(Except HQ videos at youtube.)

Installed latest Flash player,
And installed chainfire3d.
Maybe this is the solution?

PS. Opera seems to be have problem with flash player.
It doesn't work with flash player.
And if your stock browser show plugin missing message even after installing flash player,
just reboot after install and try again.


----------



## jonohanson (Oct 18, 2011)

I just tried stock browser again and it seems to play imdb trailers fine(i think they are flash), just struggling with 4OD, I think I will wait until further alpha's to see if it sorts itself.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## spunker88 (Jan 16, 2012)

There is no HW acceleration so it won't have the best performance but flash will install and work fine. I believe all it needs for system requirements is a processor that can handle ARM v7.


----------



## micheal9009 (Jan 19, 2012)

Most websites run flash perfectly for me. Some websites such as iplayer/4od dont work as they stream in h264 codec which requires hardware accelearation, which isn't available for cm9 yet.


----------



## jonohanson (Oct 18, 2011)

Just had another play, its works in stock but any other browser reports its not installed, so I uninstalled all browsers, uninstalled flash, installed flash then browser, still no joy. In opera when looking in operalugins it shows none, so its not even seeing the flash plugin!!

Bizzare.


----------



## xandrex87 (Jan 6, 2012)

jonohanson said:


> Just had another play, its works in stock but any other browser reports its not installed, so I uninstalled all browsers, uninstalled flash, installed flash then browser, still no joy. In opera when looking in operalugins it shows none, so its not even seeing the flash plugin!!
> 
> Bizzare.


Same here, Opera won't even list the option to activate on select or anything like it did in CM7. It doesn't see it. Stock works fine.


----------

